# Solved: Daisy Chaining Routers?



## bboeri (Mar 8, 2005)

Can I daisy chain a belkin 4 port router to a linksys 4 port router? Are there any special tricks? What if one computer is running XP Pro and the other is running 2000 Pro? Thanks for the help.

Bob


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Are you wanting to have 2 seperate subnets or are you wanting to just use 2 routers to connect more devices? I am not understanding what OS type has to do with connecting 2 routers?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

why do you need 2 routers for 2 computers?


----------



## bboeri (Mar 8, 2005)

I have more than 2 computers. The question relates to using 2 routers to connect more computers. Can they be chained?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Sure. Just don't set up the second one for DHCP. This basically turns it into a switch.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

In essence, just get a switch instead of a second router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One reason folks tie routers together is to use the wireless section of the secondary router. I have a router in the other end of the house configured this way. You can buy broadband routers for peanuts after rebate, but WAP's are frequently much more expensive. My "free" router is expanding my wireless range.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

bboeri,

Are these wireless routers or are you just using the second router to be able to connect more than four computers to the first one.


----------



## bboeri (Mar 8, 2005)

These are not wireless routers, just want to be able to connect more than 4 to the first one.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

bboeri - Use Johnwill's method in post 5... this will give you 3 more ports off router 2 (if that is a 4 port router). and essentially make it the "switch" your asking for.


----------

